# Is this strange Behaviour?



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey everyone! Im really trying my best to understand my 2 year old Vizsla, Kingston. I am a first time dog owner and want to do whats right for him. Recently he has been acting rather oddly. During the day he is just fine, he has the first meal of the day. Perfect! NO GAS, he naps, plays... all good! It is after his last feeding of the day around 5 oclock when things start getting strange. His behaviour changes from being calm and playful, to this sensitive almost nervous/timid dog. I have no idea what it could be. He also becomes really gassy when he lies down. The complete opposite! Is there something I should be doing at night for him?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

What are you feeding him? It could be upsetting his stomach.


----------



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks threefsh for your reply. I feed Kingston Wellness Super5mix mixed with some BLUE Wilderness for protein. He is fine during the day after he eats! NO GAS! He is not a big eater so around a cup and a half of food twice a day. Just odd to me that at night he turns into a GASSY pup and his temperament changes.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems like the gassiness and the temperment changes might be related...if he isn't feeling quite right, he might be scared. Can't tell from your post - is he home alone during the day and then fed right when you get home? He might just be overexcited when he eats his night meal and it is causing tummy problems.


----------



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks BlueandMac! 
He used to be home alone most of the day! But now that I am between jobs I am home with him most of the time. He could be overexcited when my wife and daughter get home. Do you suggest I feed him alittle later when he clams down? Can I ask you how many times you exercise your dog or dogs? That could be something too I think I am not getting him out enough during the week! We definitely get outside during the weekend. I definitely understand that Vizslas need there exercise. Perhaps I just need to get him out for a night time walk or play with a toy that stimulates him. For example right now as I type he is on his bed, staring at me and gassing the place up. I dont mind the gas but i just think its odd that he doesn't do this during the day when he is on his bed!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

To give you and idea, I do a minimum of two one hour, off lead walks per day with mine. Behavioural issues are rare.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Does seem strange that the problem is only at night, but I would sugguest trying to change his feeding time alittle later after things settle down and see if that makes a difference. Maybe the morning routine is what he is used to, but the change of having you home all day and then your wife and daughter coming in is causing the issue. We have two almost 5 year old V's. Excercise is tough with the short cold days of winter (we live in Massachusetts), but we get them out for offleash adventures every Sat and Sunday - and I am lucky enough to get out of work early on Weds to get them off leash before dark as well. Other days we try to leash walk them before work in the morning (or evening if we don't get a morning walk in), but there are some rare weekdays they don't get out (especially if it is raining/snowing...our little princess does NOT like walking in the rain/snow or being cold...if she is running, it doesn't matter). But if you can get him some more excercise during the week, that would help...nothing "cleans out" my male like exercise...so your guy could be getting alittle "backed up", which could be causing the gassiness.  I would caution about feeding within an hour or so of strenous excercise...if just a walk then 1/2 hour wait before feeding would be fine.


----------



## deham437 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the great advice!


----------

